# Interested in Reputable Breeders in New Zealand or Australia



## debdeq (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi All:
We're looking for a new family dog and I'm very interested in a Vizsla - my sister has one that is just terrific. There are no breeders here in Hawaii so I am considering bringing one in from Australia or New Zealand (to avoid quarantine issues for a puppy). Any known reputable breeders in either location ? Thanks for any information!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi debdeg,

Try this site 'Kenzo Hungarian Vizsla's.au

Dont know if they've got any litters due. 

Have a look at this breeder/kennel in Tasmania Aus. They have some great looking Vizslas orginally from the Uk.

Hobbsy1010


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

We researched this for almost a year prior to getting our first V. There were two breeders at the top of my list. As luck would have it, I have ended up with one from each breeder.

Astro comes from Agnes Pali's Hubertus Kennel. Agnes and her lines are the most awarded lines in Australia. She has champions from both the ring and from the field. She also has multiple GC's in her lines. You can email Agnes at [email protected]

Ozkar comes from Bridget and John Clow's kennels. There lines originate from Hubertus also, with other lines bred in. You can email them at; [email protected] 

Now, that is not to say that there are not other reputable breeders producing good healthy lines. There certainly are. The V breeders here in Australia are very, very, very protective of the breed. They vet potential new owners quite harshly. You literally have to submit a resume to them, which includes yard layouts and history as a dog owner. They will literally say NO to some people. I had a friend who wanted one, I put him in ctc with one of the breeders and they refused him a pup!!   I was a bit embarrased, but, they were not confident in how the pup would be treated and homed and therefore said no. 

As for you, it will certainly be different, as they see someone who is willing to import a pup as being a touch more committed!!!  

Either of these two will give you a great dog, with no aggression issues and fantastic temperaments. Both mine could hunt if I was to want to do it. Both of mine could be shown in the ring if I wanted to do it. (All be it with Astro in the neutered class)

Hubertus has a website which has loads of information and goes back to the late 80's with her history. http://www.hubertus.com.au/


this... http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/profile.asp?dog=52197 is a link to the Brozak kennels through dogzonline here in oz. The pic on that page is of Roxy, who is Ozkars mummy. I would love to show you a pic of Ozkars daddy Quest, as Ozkar has turned out just like him and that's why we wanted a pup with him as the sire. A very very very handsome dog. He's the one that everyone says looks rugged and handsome, whereas, my little Astro is always called a pretty dog!!  

Each kennel produces different size and looks from there dogs depending on which sire and dam is used. So either lots of photo's of the sire and dam to view before you make your decision, or, hop on a plane and have a holiday down under while you meet the parents!!! 

As I said, there are more breeders in Oz, but these two were the ones which we settled on as the best breeders in our extensive research.


----------



## readytohunt (May 16, 2013)

I just wanted to share my experiences with Australia's alleged top breeder Agnes Pali, HUBERTUS. In my experience her dogs have heath issues. They seem to commonly have short life spans,(evidently this is common knowledge in OZ) in fact 5 and 6 years. After having health problems with one of her dogs that i personally owned, I suspect polymyolitis when I asked her about the possibility she categorically denied having even herd of the disease. I thought that was odd considering all the information out there about this disease in the breed. Anyway I submitted DNA samples to an overseas lab who were collecting data on the disease in our breed, They offed to check my boys pedigree line and what do you know 3 hits from confirmed polymyolitis they also informed me that they had been in contact with Agnes about this before. And that she was well aware of the situation. In the end my boy died 5 years old, her attitude was appalling at one stage she even suggested it was my fault. I still get upset when I think about what happed. I realize that owning a V in Australia it will probably have Hubertus bloodline somewhere and im ok with that, but let me assure you I will NEVER deal with her or dogs she has bred again and there are lots of us out there who feel the same.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not going to say good or bad breeder.
I will say we should be doing tons of research on the bloodlines *before * the purchase. Then keep up with any changes to the bloodline, that can/might occur years later. A well informed person is not easily fooled.

I'm sorry for your loss, and 5 years is a short life for a V.
Did you ever get confirmation that he had polymyositis?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would like to add to my first post. I was running out the door at the time.

As with most new health problems, I think its going to take a while to figure out. So many outside influences could be playing a role to get the end result of the disease. Sometimes treating for one problem can cause another one to arise. Why does it arise in some dogs and not in others? Is it genetic or another outside influence that combined create the problem? Maybe one day they will figure it out. Until then I don't think you can blame the breeder.
She would have to have a larger number of dogs with Polymyositis symptoms to look at her breeding program. Even then it could be something they are exposed to at a early age, and not genetic.
There is going to have to be years of research before someone can place blame. 

Its hard when you lose a dog to take the emotion out of looking for a answer, but it can lead us down the wrong path if we don't.
Again, I'm sorry for the loss of your V. I know I will be crying my when I lose one of mine. I hope to look back at all the great memories and not be bitter by the loss.
Deb.


----------

